# Sermon for Office Bearers - Take Heed to the Ministry



## scottmaciver (Nov 7, 2011)

Below is a link to a sermon preached by Rev Kenneth Stewart at a recent induction service. Its worth a listen to particularly if you're an office bearer - 
Take Heed to the Ministry - SermonAudio.com

Also I hope this is the right place to post this!

Scott


----------



## scottmaciver (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all,
Just to say that the video of the sermon is now also available to anyone who is interested:
Take Heed to the Ministry - SermonAudio.com 

Scott


----------

